# Fruit Powders



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Does anyone use fruit powders? I need a good resource.

------------------
Mike Bersell, CEC
[email protected]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here are some sources for you:
 [url=http://pacifictradingco.com/noni.html[/URL]]http://pacifictradingco.com/noni.html[/url] 
http://www.nutrimart.com/Bulk/fruit.htm 
http://www.obipektin.ch/e_intro_fr.html 
http://www.datasweet.de/supply/fruitpow.htm 
http://www.foodexplorer.com/product/...D/FF01761a.HTM

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited September 23, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what are fruit powders....ground up dehydrated fruit?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Cool, I've heard of veggi powders and cheese, but what is the primary use for fruit powder? Manufactruing or general use?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cool think about it M you could flavor muffins with this powder mixed into the flour without some weird artifical flavor color powder....or mix it into a tropical type spicy rub for meats....or boost flavors in drinks ooooo this is too fun.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Duh! (to myself) to answer my own question,
I've been using Mango Powder for over a year to create Mango Short Bread cookies!
It came form a purveyer by mistake and I've been baking with it ever since!
What about a grilled fruit "Dry Rub"?









[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 25, 2000).]


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have tried the ones from Albert Ulster (?) and wasn't very impressed by them. Are there any others out there that I can try? I love the idea of using them for dry rubs, marinades, etc.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I think you could grind your own from freeze dried fruit.....food storage, campers, survivalists supply houses.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Pete, I think mine came from RE Diamond. You can get fruit powders from many spice houses, just ask your local restaurant purveyer.
A great way to get a flavor in where there was none.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

I use them to garnish a plate. It's a great surprise for the guest, because it has great flavor. I make a design template out of plastic and dust the plate.

I have made my own by dehydrating fruits. The problem is that the humidity gets to it quickly and it cakes up bad.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

For the next two weeks, you can obtain the recipe this is for at http://www.marthastewart.com/televis...ScheduleType=1

ORANGE DUST 
Makes 2 to 3 tablespoons

2 navel oranges 
1/4 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon canola, grapeseed, or other neutral-flavored oil

1. Heat oven to 350°. Using a vegetable peeler, peel oranges, yielding 8 to 10 broad strips from each fruit. Using a paring knife, scrape white pith from inside the peels.

2. Place the peels in a small saucepan with 1 cup water and sugar. Set over high heat, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium, and simmer until the liquid becomes syrupy, 10 to 15 minutes. Remove peels, and drain.

3. Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil, and spread with oil. Scatter the cooked peels on the foil, spaced so they aren't touching.

4. Bake peels until dry, being careful to avoid any browning, about 15 minutes. If they begin to brown, reduce oven temperature. Transfer to a wire rack to cool at room temperature in a dry place.

5. Crumble peels, then grind in a spice mill or coffee grinder until powdery. Store in an airtight container. Orange dust will retain its peak flavor up to 2 weeks, but it will keep virtually forever, gradually losing its intensity.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Article including tidbit on fruit powder here:
http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southt...ood/c21fo1.htm


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Another recipe with orange dust from: http://www.nytoday.com/sites/JG008Ro..._s_recipe.html

Pan seared sea scallops, corn broth, and blood oranges

INGREDIENTS:

20 pc. Small Scallops
1 oz Orange Dust (Dry Peels, ground)
10 Corn Cob
6 Stalks of Celery, Chopped
2 Leeks
1qt Clam Juice
? Cup Heavy Cream
2 Blood Oranges (wedges only)
Salt and Pepper to taste

Place the corn, leeks and celery in a sauce pan and sweet it with butter, until it's tender. Add the clam juice and let it simmer for 30 minutes.

Add heavy cream, blend it all together. Strain it through the chinois and season with salt and pepper.

Dust the scallops with the citrus dust and sear off both sides in a small sauté pan.

Place the sauce in a plate and scallops on top. Use the orange wedges as a garnish.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Jean George made orange dust in his cookbook 
no oil


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I have used the freeze dried powders for chocolate work. They do work great for flavour in ganaches, but are very expensive.  I've also used them to colour white chocolate, and they do work, as they contain no water, but again, the sources I've had make it very exensive.  I'm now fooling around with colouring white chocoalte with spices and flower petals.


----------



## swess chef (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is another easy way to make fruit powders.  Simply use a veg peeler to remove the outside skin from your citrus of choice.  Try to get as little pith as possible because all you really want is the outside skin.  Thats where all the fragrant, flavorful oils seem to hang out.  Place the skins in that dehydrator that you have laying around and never use.  Dry them out let them cool and them grind in a coffee bean or spice grinder.  I like to plan ahead and use the powders fairly soon after grinding.  Like any spices, the longer they hang around, the less potent they are.  I never used to use my dehydrator but now it's on constantly.  I also dehydrate hot and sweet peppers, mushrooms, meringues, fruit papers and more.


----------

